# Some probably pretty basic questions! Help please!



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I've finally booked our first CL for the first weekend in March and can't wait....having done so...a couple pretty basic questions have arisen that I'm hoping you can advise on.

1. I notice that several sites don't allow ground sheets...does this normally include breathable ones as well?

2. Curious why some pitches charge extra for awnings...does this mean awnings with sides only or all awnings?

3. What is the policy in general about raised portable firepits...are they normally allowed?

I'm sure there will be more but those are the first ones that cropped to mind.

Thanks for all you help.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Most sites are OK with breathable ground sheets but NOT all

Extra for awnings, because they can get a few more quid out of you.

Firepits and barbecues are down to personal choice of the operators, a lot depends on the weather and if its been fine a dry for the grass etc to dry out.

Best bet is to ring the site operator and ask them if you have any questions, they will be happy to help I am sure (DONT quiz them about why they charge extra for awnings though)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Ground sheets, I suspect it does include breathable ones I suggest you ask.

I suspect an awning is and awning whether it has sides or not. The policy could vary from site to site even if this CL did not charge for an open one. Frankly I avoid the sites which charge all these extras.

Again policy could vary from site to site for fire pits. Generally if they are raised off the ground and do not drop cinders they are allowed.

peedee


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dawnwynne said:


> Curious why some pitches charge extra for awnings...does this mean awnings with sides only or all awnings?


I suspect that the site operator will claim that awnings cause him extra effort in keeping the grass in good condition so he levies a charge. 
If you have Fiamma or Omnistore wind out say you do not have an awning. When you wind it out it is a sunshade. If you wind it out and attach sides to it then of course it is an awning.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with Rayc, if a fiamma or Omnistor then obviously that is not an awning as it is not marking the ground. but if you attach sides and front, then yes it becomes an awning. When on the sites sometimes there are notices regarding firepits/barbecues, but always ask.

Jenny


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Never been charged with motorhome awning(no sides).
I guess if you were to leave a porch awning and drive off for the day it could be charged.
CL's more inclined to charge caravans + awning,also we usually go out in the motorhome during the day and take our awning with us !


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone,

I guess I'll just have to ask at each site. It's all part of the learning curve...can't wait for it to begin!


----------

